# Spain Security Update



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

The Foreign & Commonwealth Office have today updated the Security Brief for Spain, see it Here


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

Interesting post jimjam and people in this country should be aware that our own airports are currently on the same (the highest) scale of alert.

There is in this country a "serious threat of a terrorist attack" and thats why the travellers may be asked to remove shoes or belts and that liquids are restricted to 100mls.

Its for a reason, your safety

Recent survey results show that airport security officers are now considered as loathesome as traffic wardens.

shame really........


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

The problem with other country security reports is that they always sound worse than your own country.

I remember showing a report on a country to some UK nationals and asked them if they knew what country it referred. In the report were details of a Horrendous bomb in the main financial district, a spate of drive by shootings that had killed a young mother, a riot in a major city that took two days to quell. A northern city that had been devestated with a bomb and the prime minsters residence had come under mortar attack. The 10 Downing Street address gave the game away but before they realised it was the UK they had thought they were reading about some despot country far away.

The FCO are a good source of up to date information, if you read it, it can make you gulp a little, but you must remember that MOST people go through their entire lives without being touched by violent crime, but being aware is the best defence so it should be read.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

My missus came back from London yesterday and while she was there they found a suspect package of high interest.

It's a crazy and sad world we live in.

Johnny F


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

prophetic, somethings happened in glasgow airport 8O


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

thefman said:


> prophetic, somethings happened in glasgow airport 8O


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/6257194.stm


----------

